# Optimum products dilution rates.



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Because the information is in fluid ounces and gallons i decided to post this to make it easier for folk.

OPTIMUM NO RINSE- CAR WASH 30ml for a standard 9 litre bucket 
or
15ml for 4.55 litres 1/2 bucket.
- CLAY LUBRICANT - 12ml /litre spray bottle.
- QUICK DETAILER - 37ml/litre spray bottle.

OPTIMUM INSTANT DETAILER - 250ml/litre spray bottle.

I did check maths 3 times so hopefully it is correct. 
I am sure if its not someone can point it out and i will amend.
ps i know its 28ml but i reckon that is not feasible to measure out.

thanks. :wave:


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Apparently all the data sheets are in US gallons which are 3.79 litres and not 4.55l uk .
makes no difference near as dammit...lol


----------

